# Morocco fly back to UK.



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Has anyone done this ??
Left van in Morocco and flew back to UK.....

Planning our 2nd trip for January 2014 but need to come back mid February for a few days... As I understand it the customs need to be notified and they fit a wire / bond the vehicle..
I found some reference to someone doing it with a car but the thread was a few years old...

Have read the thread ref Agadir being a bit easier and quieter than Marrakech but flights from Marrakech are better suited for us as easyjet go into Manchester...

By any slight chance if anyone is over there and can obtain any info it would be really appreciated....


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Be aware that leaving your van for any length of time unattended, may invalidate your insurance.
I left mine in Spain for a week last year and only learned after finally getting home about this. Please check this out. On a site, it is possible they will have third party cover but that would be of little help to you.
I could be wrong but this is what I was advised at the time.

Alan


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

If the van is registered to your passport upon entry to the country then you are not expected to leave the country without it. There are special procedures where you can have it sealed by the customs and leave your keys with them but I don't have any details to hand.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Be aware that leaving your van for any length of time unattended, may invalidate your insurance.
> I left mine in Spain for a week last year and only learned after finally getting home about this. Please check this out. On a site, it is possible they will have third party cover but that would be of little help to you.
> I could be wrong but this is what I was advised at the time.
> 
> Alan


Alan, thanks, fully aware of insurance issue and have pointed this out myself several times to others on forums.. Have left the van several times in Spain at campsites, storage places etc... Still unsure on what to do ref Morocco..


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Could this be the horse's mouth ?:

http://morocco.visahq.co.uk/customs/

G


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Could this be the horse's mouth ?:
> 
> http://morocco.visahq.co.uk/customs/
> 
> G


For anyone who has been to Morocco, it's a bit of a laugh reading that...
The amount of Alcohol, medicines, books etc taken in by motorhomers must be huge... I can see the long term French having a single litre of wine.....

cheers anyway.....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonka said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Could this be the horse's mouth ?:
> ...


I didn't intend you to _ read _ it but to _ write _ to the customs people at this address and ask what the regs are. ( And I have been to Morocco. A piece of paper from the authority, with official stamps on it, saying you can do something is more likely to be accepted at the border than your word that someone told you it would be OK.)

G


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > Grizzly said:
> ...


Ah... I see.... 

I have found a Customs website for Morocco, earlier tonight and emailed them (in English) .. They replied in French asking me to ask again in Arabic or French... !
So with Google translate I have asked again in French (I think) ... lol

Had a reply saying my enquiry is being dealt with and they will get back in touch...

I have read a thread somewhere that they parked at Marrakech airport, visited the customs office there and completed some paperwork. The car was "bonded" with a wire and keys left. Person flew back to Uk and on return went to customs and they released the vehicle... Seem's straight forward enough but thread was about 2 years old.. Something a bit more up to date would be welcomed..


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Can you not fly a Vansitter in?

8)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Can you not fly a Vansitter in?
> 
> 8)


No... The person who enters the country with the vehicle (me) has to leave with it... They check you in and out... It's to stop people selling vehicles in the country. Import duty is very high.
otherwise having someone watch the van would not be an issue, there are about 28 vans all going over around the same time off another forum.. So lots of help available on that front.

Plan 2 is that I will go back into Spain and fly from Malaga but it cuts down my time in Morocco..


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Tonka

Sorry for not reading your original post properly, the saharan sun was in my eyes!

I will be in Marrakech in a couple of weeks if you would like some info/photos of the parking at the airport. It was just an unguarded piece of ground last time I was there but as you know, in Morocco things change quickly.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Rankins said:


> Tonka
> 
> Sorry for not reading your original post properly, the saharan sun was in my eyes!
> 
> I will be in Marrakech in a couple of weeks if you would like some info/photos of the parking at the airport. It was just an unguarded piece of ground last time I was there but as you know, in Morocco things change quickly.


Thanks.... 
Only if it's not to much hassle or out your way...
Time is ticking now as we plan to leave UK on 6th January and if i dont decide and book some flights they will either be gone or prices will go through the roof...

With the insurance implications I am starting to have second thoughts and It could be back into Spain for a flight from Malaga...


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

It is a simple procedure to leave your vehicle at the airport.

You need all original paper work V5, insurance etc and your entry paper for the vehicle into Morocco.

In Agadir you take these to the customs office (just inside the arrivals hall)..... Must be similar location in Marrakech...

They take all these papers give you a receipt and they also will want the keys ....

There is a separate parking area for vehicles being left at the airport.

On your return simply swap receipt for paperwork ( check and make sure its all there )

Pay parking charge and your on the way.


----------

